# Kaspersky Quellcode im Internet aufgetaucht



## ikarus_can_fly (30. Januar 2011)

Der Quelltext von verschiedenen Produkten des Sicherheitsdienstleisters Kaspersky, ist im Internet aufgetaucht und kursiert im Netz. 
Ein Archiv das den ursprünglichen Sourcecode von 2008 bei Kaspersky enthält, wurde gestohlen.

Der Quellcode ansich wurde in den Sprachen C++ und Delphi geschrieben. In diesem Archiv sind verschiedene Komponenten von Kaspersky enthalten. 
Davon betroffen ist die Engine des Anti-Viren-Scanners selbst und weitere Module.


Noch ist nicht klar, welches Produkt genau von Kaspersky betroffen ist. Wahrscheinlich ist aber, 
dass es sich hierbei um die Software Kaspersky Internet Security in Version 8.0 handelt. Damit ist es nicht die neueste Version 11.0.

In der offiziellen Stellungnahme von Kaspersky, zu diesem Vorfall, wird ein mittlerweile ehemaliger Mitarbeiter verantwortlich gemacht. 
Dieser wurde inzwischen zu drei Jahren Haft verurteilt.

Quelle: Winfuture.de


----------



## Folterknecht (30. Januar 2011)

AUTSCH!!!

Nun ist die Frage in wie weit die aktuelle Version auf der 8.0 aufbaut. Sollte dies der Fall sein, wo von bis zu einem gewissen Grade aus zu gehen ist, würde ich ganz schnell wechseln.


----------



## eddi99 (30. Januar 2011)

Es beunruhigt mich etwas das de MA schon (Trotz der langsamen Mühlen der Justiz) schon verurteilt wurde und erst jetzt ein Statement rausgeht, dass die Käufer nicht mehr sicher sind...


----------



## Dartwurst (30. Januar 2011)

Schicke Info. Leider hätte Sie mir 24 Std früher das Geld für 2 Lizenzen erspart. Denn ich gehe davon aus, das die neue Version schon auf Version 8 aufbaut. Dann gibt´s heute eben kein Frühschoppen. Das Geld für Norton muss ja irgendwo herkommen.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2011)

Ganz toll! 

Vor ner Woche ca. die Internetsecurity 11 gekauft. Echt n Mist. Mit Kaspersky war ich immer zufrieden. 

Wer war nochmal der Sieger im Letzten PCGH- oder PCG Anti-Virentest?


----------



## Zockkind (30. Januar 2011)

Was haben die von dem Quellcode ?


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn die durch den Quellcode wissen, wie Kaspersky funktioniert können die Schadstoftware programieren, die ebenfalls weis, wie Kaspersky funktioniert. Und somit sinkt mein Vertrauen darin, dass der Kaspersky weiterhin alle Viren etc. erkennt...


----------



## BlackNostra (30. Januar 2011)

Daher würde ich so oder so nicht auf solche Suiten setzen, da ein normaler Scanner wie AVG, Avast oder Avira vollkommen ausreicht und kombiniert mit etwas Brain besser als jede Software ist.


----------



## cid-baba (30. Januar 2011)

eben - macht mal halb so viel panik. schließlich gibt es auch open-source-scanner, die sind auch nicht schlechter. Quellcode nach Sicherheitslücken abzusuchen lohnt fast nie, und wie so ein Scanner prinzipell funktioniert weiß auch jeder Hacker... Nur weil man jetzt das genaue Vorgehen kennt, heißt das nicht das man Viren tarnen kann.


----------



## replax (30. Januar 2011)

naja, jetzt ist aber möglich, dass die viren direkt programm kaspersky als ziel haben und entweder einfach ausgeschaltet wird, oder selber als host-programm für viren benutzt wird.


----------



## Zerebo (30. Januar 2011)

Na hoffendlich hatte der Mitarbeiter seine 10 minuten Ruhm.
3 Jahre Haft sind schon ziemlich hart.
Die Konkurenz freut es sicher.Die schauen bestimmt mal nach ob die da noch die ein oder andere gute Idee klauen können.


----------



## cid-baba (30. Januar 2011)

replax schrieb:


> naja, jetzt ist aber möglich, dass die viren direkt programm kaspersky als ziel haben und entweder einfach ausgeschaltet wird, oder selber als host-programm für viren benutzt wird.



das bekommen die guten virenprogrammierer mit allen scannern hin, auch ohne den quellcode zu kennen...


----------



## replax (30. Januar 2011)

cid-baba schrieb:


> das bekommen die guten virenprogrammierer mit allen scannern hin, auch ohne den quellcode zu kennen...


stimmt, bei kaspersky ab jetzt aber leider auch die script kiddies


----------



## cid-baba (30. Januar 2011)

klar, weil die scriptkiddies ja alle einen cpp-quellcode lesen und analysieren können...


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2011)

replax schrieb:


> stimmt, bei kaspersky ab jetzt aber leider auch die script kiddies



Seh ich genauso. Leider.


----------



## Monsterclock (30. Januar 2011)

Der gestohlene Quellcode von Kaspersky ist inzwieschen 2 Jahre alt, der wird wahrscheinlich nichtmehr allzuviel mit dem heutigen gemeinsam haben. Vorallem wissen die von Kaspersky Labs das inzwieschen ja auch schon länger.


----------



## bulldozer (30. Januar 2011)

BlackNostra schrieb:


> Daher würde ich so oder so nicht auf solche Suiten setzen, da ein normaler Scanner wie AVG, Avast oder Avira vollkommen ausreicht und kombiniert mit etwas Brain besser als jede Software ist.


 
Amen.


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2011)

außerdem lässt sich ja auch kompilierte software analysieren, so dass man gewisse infos vom Quellcode auch aus dem fetigen Programm auslesen kann (wenn man denn reverse ingeneering beherrscht; wo ich bei hackern schon davon ausgehe)
--> dass der quellccode öffentlich ist bringt dir daher gar nichts weil die "hacker" den sowieso auch aus der verkaufssoftware rauslesen können (zum teil..)

VIEL ANGST wegen NICHTS


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2011)

Das Ganze wird übrigens auch im offiziellen Kasperskyforum recht knapp abgehandelt:

Quellcode von Kaspersky kursiert im Internet - Kaspersky Lab Forum


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Januar 2011)

Ich nutze seit Monaten nur noch Microsoft Security Essentials
und bin damit eig. sehr zufrieden, nervt absolut nicht, zieht kaum bis gar keine Leistung und arbeitet zuverlässig.
Kanns nur empfehlen.

Microsoft Security Essentials - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## kleinerSchuh (30. Januar 2011)

Njet gut.


----------



## Progs-ID (30. Januar 2011)

Na toll, ich habe bisher auch immer Kaspersky genutzt. Habe eigentlich keine Lust auf was anderes umzusteigen.


----------



## replax (30. Januar 2011)

das einzig "gute" daran ist, das die leute die sich antivirenprogramme illegal herunterladen jetzt von hackern kompilierte pseudo kaspersky software aka viren bekommen. andererseits schadet das wieder kasperskys image...


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (30. Januar 2011)

Nachdem Disassembler und Decompiler als Freeware erhältlich sind, müßte ja jedes AV unwirksam sein. Hat evtl. irgendwann einmal irgendwer gehört, das irgendwo ein AV-Prog. angegriffen wurde? Meine Programmierkenntnisse sind leider sehr bescheiden, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen wie sinnvoll es ist Kaspersky zu knacken, und wie Zeitaufwändig das wäre. Kein Hacker der Welt wird jetzt über den Quellcode von 2008 jubeln, wenn er nicht weiß wieviel und was davon in Kasp.2011 steckt.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. Januar 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ganz toll!
> 
> Vor ner Woche ca. die Internetsecurity 11 gekauft. Echt n Mist. Mit Kaspersky war ich immer zufrieden.
> 
> Wer war nochmal der Sieger im Letzten PCGH- oder PCG Anti-Virentest?



ich meinte F-Secure 2011 ABER es fehlen noch ein paar und die sollen in der nächsten PCG-H getestet werden (glaube am Mi erscheind die)
Ich tippe es wird wieder gData gewinnen (die fehlte im Vergleichstest), aber die nutzt ja Kaspersky und Avast (oder war es AVG?).
Bin denoch sehr zufrieden damit.

Für mein Netbook (Dual Core Atom) ist diese Lsg. zwar zu langsamm aber habe hier mit der  Microsoft Security Essentials sehr gute erfahrungen sammeln können.


----------



## therealbastard (31. Januar 2011)

...der Effekt daraus wäre aber auch...sagen wir einmal "marginal"...heißt...Piep egal.
Die Quellcodes sind sicherlich ein "kleines" Geheimniss der Entwickler, aber eben auch nicht der heilige Gral. Hacker wissen da meist schon mehr als die Entwickler selbst.
Zu der Sicherheit der Suiten, allgemein nur soviel.
Spart Euer Geld. Die unterschiedlichsten GratisVersionen von Comodo, AVG, (selbst die onlineScnanner) etc. sind mit einem "gesunden" Menschenverstand vor dem Monitor immer noch das Sicherste und preiswerteste...Wenn´s mal auf der Datenautobahn so richtig knallen sollte, helfen Euch auch kein Kapersky und Norton mit horrenden Lizenzkosten, jährlich.
Wie beim PKW. Gut wenn man ABS und ASR und alles hat...lenken und somit fahren muß man noch selbst...


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2011)

ja, in der pcgh 02/11 hat f-secure 2011 am besten abgeschnitten. Und mit den "horrenden" lizenzgebühren von 35€ jährlich is es gerade noch erschwinglich ;o)


----------



## alm0st (31. Januar 2011)

Wem es nur um den Scanner geht, der braucht sich eigentlich keine teure Security Suit kaufen.
Sofern man nicht 24/7 den Rechner mit verseuchten Websites etc. stresst, wirds trotz allem keine Probleme geben...


----------



## Dartwurst (31. Januar 2011)

Sofern man nicht 24/7 den Rechner mit verseuchten Websites etc. stresst, wirds trotz allem keine Probleme geben... 
Das kann ich so nicht glauben. Als ich vor ca. 1 Monat von PC Welt einem Link auf Conrad Elektronic folgte machte mein Kaspersky Grossalarm.


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Januar 2011)

Kaspersky blockt ja auch mal ab und zu Internetseiten, welche ein Skript laufen haben, das Kasperksy nicht kennt. Schlecht ist das sicherlich nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob die kostenlosen das auch so machen.

Meine Kaspersky-Lizenz ist heute abgelaufen.  Habe jetzt die Lösung von Microsoft drauf, weil mir das mit dem Download von Avira zu bunt wurde.

Früher habe ich oft Avast benutzt. Da die jetzt auch eine kommerzielle Version haben, muss man sich innerhalb von 30 Tagen registrieren, um die danach weiter kostenlos nutzen zu können. Dasselbe gilt glaube ich inzwischen auch für AVG-Antivirus. Ich sehe nicht ein, denen für eine kostenlose Antivirussoftware Daten zu übermitteln. Würde ja am liebsten ne Hardwarelösung zwischen mein Internet und Laptop hängen. Das ist aber leider noch teurer, als die Software von Kaspersky & Co.

Werde mir dann also die neue Version von Kasperksy holen, wenn diese erscheint.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. Februar 2011)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht 24/7 den Rechner mit verseuchten Websites etc. stresst, wirds trotz allem keine Probleme geben...
> Das kann ich so nicht glauben. Als ich vor ca. 1 Monat von PC Welt einem Link auf Conrad Elektronic folgte machte mein Kaspersky Grossalarm.



Ich war in Brasilien in Urlaub.
Ohne HW-Firewall direkt ins Netz mit ner 5Mbit Leitung.
Mein Netbook war Treiber / Programm mäßig Up-to-date.
Jeden Tag hatte GData ein Virus / trojaner weiß-was-ich gefunden OHNE das ich "komische" Seiten rumsurfte.
(Eigendlich nur GMX, Web.de, PCGH, GS und Steam)

Anschluss I-net reicht mitlerweile aus.
Beim nächsten Urlaub nehme ich mein alten Wlan Router mit.


----------

